# Hefeweizen recommendations?



## StMatthias

I never liked beer very much until I tried a few types of hefeweizen, which were great. Are there any brands that I should seek out?


----------



## The Gabba Goul

I've yet to try a hef that can hold my interest...I just dont understand why so many people go gaga over hefeweizen...that is a fascination I will never understand...

given the choice between a Coors light and any brand Hef, I'm taking the cheap old unsophisticated silver bullet any time...
...that being said...I know Sam Adams makes a hef...I've never tried it, but it seems to me that you can never go wrong with any Sam Adams offerings...


----------



## Prepstyle

UFO, Old Dominion, Hoegarden


----------



## Laxplayer

StMatthias said:


> I never liked beer very much until I tried a few types of hefeweizen, which were great. Are there any brands that I should seek out?


I like Franziskaner, Paulaner, Ayinger, Shiner, Hacker-Pschorr and Schlafly Weissbier (St. Louis) as my favorites. Pyramid makes a good hefeweizen too and, as Gabba said, so does Sam Adams.


----------



## St. James

...and if you want to stay "alkohol free" try either Franziskaner or Paulaner alkohol free (alkoholfrei). Great refreshment - especially when you come back from running a 10k or so...


----------



## StMatthias

Laxplayer said:


> I like Franziskaner, Paulaner, Ayinger, Shiner, Hacker-Pschorr and Schlafly Weissbier (St. Louis) as my favorites. Pyramid makes a good hefeweizen too and, as Gabba said, so does Sam Adams.


Ayinger is one of the few that I've had, and I thought it was great. Thanks.


----------



## agnash

Another vote for Ayinger.


----------



## mpcsb

Second the Paulaner, but also try Spaten, a good Munich beer too.


----------



## Spence

St. James said:


> ...and if you want to stay "alkohol free" try either Franziskaner or Paulaner alkohol free (alkoholfrei). Great refreshment - especially when you come back from running a 10k or so...


Put a lime in it and the NA beers are even better 

Most of the domestic hefeweizen beers I've had are not very noteworthy, and Sam Adam's offering is no exception, although Celis is very good for a Belgian white.

Most of the big name German imports are pretty good.

-spence


----------



## DukeGrad

*Genntlemen*

My daughter turned me on to these, and they are not bad at all. It was Hacker-Pschoor, and very lager like as well. I liked it.
Also, does Sierra Nevada do one as well, and Blue Nun, oops! I mean Blue Moon. Blue Nun is a 60 wine, that compliments a joint! For those in the not know, pot!

Nice day my friends


----------



## jbryanb

My favorite hefeweizen is the Tucher. I also really like the Paulaner and the Leinenkugel Sunset Wheat.



StMatthias said:


> I never liked beer very much until I tried a few types of hefeweizen, which were great. Are there any brands that I should seek out?


----------



## Preu Pummel

If you are drinking American hefe and think it is good, you have to get to Germany.

I worked in Berlin a few years ago and now can't drink most American beers. USA stuff is too hopped, too watery, or just badly composed in terms of foretaste and after taste. 

German imports would be my only choice for great beer. Some British beers are excellent as well. Guiness will barely get by in public. Sapporo and Hitachino are good Jap beers. I brew my own now, because the stuff in stores in America is just awful, and I have no intention of wasting my time with a bad experience consuming excess carbs.


----------



## rgrossicone

Franzikaner HANDS DOWN, with a wedge of lemon...yummmm


----------



## Cordovan

Preu Pummel said:


> If you are drinking American hefe and think it is good, you have to get to Germany.
> 
> I worked in Berlin a few years ago and now can't drink most American beers. USA stuff is too hopped, too watery, or just badly composed in terms of foretaste and after taste.
> 
> German imports would be my only choice for great beer. Some British beers are excellent as well. Guiness will barely get by in public. Sapporo and Hitachino are good Jap beers. I brew my own now, because the stuff in stores in America is just awful, and I have no intention of wasting my time with a bad experience consuming excess carbs.


I just had the Sam Adams Hef for the first time. A bit weaker than other imported Hefs, but fairly pleasant.

On the whole though, having just really gotten into beer in the last year and a half (never drank any before that whatsoever), I have begun a little love affair with those Belgians. Must find a way to get some here.

What do you think of Sam Adams Winter and Sierra Nevada for American beers though?

Cordovan


----------



## jlmwrite

Yummmmmm, Paulaner! Great from the bottle, poured into an appropriate glass with a squeeze of orange to complement the flavors. Even better on tap in München on a hot early fall afternoon!

BTW, saw someone mention Blue Moon. Did y'all know that Blue Moon is actually a Coors product? Don't think I've ever seen that mentioned on the bottle or on their website, but the rather cool tour of the Coors brewery doesn't hide that they brew Blue Moon in Golden. It's... OK...


----------



## thebot

Try Hoegaarden, the father of wit beers.


----------



## Brian D.

*I like a few different Hefs*

Pyramid, Paulaner, and Shiner are all decent; the only one I've not enjoyed is Widmer.


----------



## damon54

I am a big fan of Julius Echter & their 16oz bottle.


----------



## Des Esseintes

Franziskaner, Paulaner, Spaten - most of the Bavarian ones are pretty decent beers.

If you want something a bit less common, try a Weihenstephan (oldest brewery in the world, I believe) or a Thurn and Taxis Roggen (obviously, not technically a wheat but a rye beer, but close and delicious).

The Belgian ones are also very good (I live in Brussels now and have had ample opportunity for testing) - Hoegaarden is the best known but many other established Belgian breweries are good, maybe better. I personally like Leffe Blanc a lot.

dE


----------



## smujd

Paulaner is pretty good. My favorites tend to be small micro-brews.


----------



## etp777

I'll put another vote towards SHiner.

But I HIGHLY suggest that anyone who really enjoys beer, particularly if you're in the states, start brewing your own. It's not hard to do (extract/partial mash), is very rewarding, and can save you money.


----------



## S. Kelly

Labor Day's coming up, so I resurrected this thread to throw my vote in for Erdinger and Hacker-Pschorr! Let the weekend begin!


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

How about New Belgium's Mothership Wit? Weird but delicious.


----------



## sowilson

Paulaner (not bad and available most places) and then anything local to your area; some are good, some not, but the adventure is always interesting. A current favorite of mine is Rush River Amber Ale, their hefe is pretty good too.


----------



## disraeli

For a guy like me being from southern Germany, only Bavarians can make really good Weißbier (aka Hefeweizen) 
In summer, I prefer Erdinger Weißbier. For the rest of the year I stick to some fine French, German, or Italian wine.


----------



## chamjoe

Des Esseintes said:


> Franziskaner, Paulaner, Spaten - most of the Bavarian ones are pretty decent beers.
> 
> If you want something a bit less common, try a Weihenstephan (oldest brewery in the world, I believe) or a Thurn and Taxis Roggen (obviously, not technically a wheat but a rye beer, but close and delicious).
> 
> The Belgian ones are also very good (I live in Brussels now and have had ample opportunity for testing) - Hoegaarden is the best known but many other established Belgian breweries are good, maybe better. I personally like Leffe Blanc a lot.
> 
> dE


Good Rec. The Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier is superb and not as uncommon as you might think. Tucher *Dunkles* (the other Tucher Hefe) dark and different a personal fav as well. Also try the Tucher* Kristallweizen,* its a filtered hefe (i think) but lighter and i suspect thats what you like about hefes in general.


----------



## Carlton-Browne

Augustiner would be my tip though my favourite of theirs isn't a Weizenbier - the Edelstoff.

https://www.augustiner-braeu.de/augustiners/html/en/Unsere_Bier.html


----------



## Solidarity

Weinstephaner Dunkel Weisse

best beer money can buy


----------



## Number1

*Samuel Adams/ OctoberFest*

This beer was a first time try and I like the full taste.


----------



## Regent1879

StMatthias said:


> I never liked beer very much until I tried a few types of hefeweizen, which were great. Are there any brands that I should seek out?


Most American Hefeweizen are sub par. I recommend Wheinstephaner, or Dancing Man Wheat from New Glarus.


----------

